# Qlq problèmes d'accents

## TGL

Hello,

J'ai deux petits problème niveau francisation (c'est français « francisation » ?) :

 - dans un gnome-terminal, je ne peux pas taper de caractères accentués. (J'utilise un clavier américain, donc je fais Compose+' puis e pour un é par exemple, et j'obtiens 'e.) La c'est vraiment un problème de clavier, parceque sinon ils s'affichent bien (avec locales fr_FR@euro).

 - je récupère parfois des fichiers .rar provenant probablement du monde windows, et quand je les désarchive (avec unrar), les lettres accentués dans les noms de fichiers sont mal interprétées (ça fait des caractère inconnus bizarre, qui font des sauts de ligne dans un terminal ou qui s'affichent sous forme d'un petit rectangle dans les gestionnaires de fichiers sous X). Y'a-t-il d'autres logiciels pour ce type de fichiers, qui gereraient mieux les caractères accentués ? 

Voilà, si vous avez des idées, merci.

----------

## pounard

j' ai eu le meme problement pendant un bout de temps, et chez moi g juste modifié mon fichier ~/.bash_profile et mit dedans:

export LANG=fr_FR@euro

export LC_ALL=fr_FR@euro

voila voila... moi je sais que mon probleme a été réglé comme ca, mais si c vraiment un bug de ton clavier je peut pas t' aider....

----------

## TGL

 *pounard wrote:*   

> j' ai eu le meme problement pendant un bout de temps, et chez moi g juste modifié mon fichier ~/.bash_profile et mit dedans:
> 
> export LANG=fr_FR@euro
> 
> export LC_ALL=fr_FR@euro
> ...

 

Raté  :Sad:  Ça je l'ai déjà, ça permet effectivement entre autre un affichage correct des caractères accentués... s'ils sont corrects. Moi mes problèmes c'est vraiment de les taper et de les faire sortir de unrar.

Merci qd même.

----------

## romale

Peut-être faudrait-il activer les jeux de caractères dans le noyau ?

Je pense notamment aux jeux ISO-8859-1, ISO-8859-15, et Codepage 850...

----------

## TGL

Nan, je les ai déjà. 

Merci qd même,

----------

## Sleeper

Je vais peut-etre dire une connerie mais c'est quoi la touche Compose sur un clavier US ?

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Et moi je vais peut être me faire descendre en flammes (pas le bon forum, pas de Windows  :Wink: ), mais pourquoi est ce qu'avec Putty, lorsque je lance Emacs (en mode console donc), je ne peux utiliser ni les touches du pavé numérique, ni les touches accentuées?

Si quelqu'un a une réponse, je suis très preneur  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

> Je vais peut-etre dire une connerie mais c'est quoi la touche Compose sur un clavier US ?

 

De manière générale, une touche "Compose" c'est un truc que tu presses en même temps qu'un caractère que tu veux composer avec le caractère suivant. Par exemple, "Compose+virgule" suivi de "C" donne "Ç". Sur un clavier US, ou autre qui n'a pas les caractère accentués, tu dois définir une touche Compose pour pouvoir écrire en français. Chez moi, c'est la touche "fenêtre" faute de mieux, mais sur un clavier Sun ou encore un clavier de hacker à la thinkgeek.com, tu as une vraie touche marquée "Compose". 

Et voilà, tu veux plus de détails ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Sleeper

Il me semblait qu'il y en avait une par defaut non .. T'as essaye genre Shift+AltGR.. 

Des fois que ca marche ...

----------

## TGL

Pas dans la map que j'utilise je crois, mais c'est probable que y'ai ça dans certaines maps fr. (Et j'ai pas d'AltGr d'ailleurs.)

----------

## xr31Daisy

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

> T'as essaye genre Shift+AltGR.. 

 

AltGr sur un clavier US : yapa.

Ils ont juste deux touches Alt, si je ne me trompe pas.

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

J'ai une question justement par rapport au accent.

J'ai compiler mon noyau avec 

codepage=437 (US,Canada)

NLS 8859-1

NLS 8859-15 

Directement dans mon kernel et dans mon /etc/rc.conf j'ai mis mon clavier a ca.

Dans ma console j'ai plus ou moins mes accent ce qui me derrenge pas vraiment mais en X j'ai mes accents MAIS je ne peux plus faire le "pipe" desoler je me souviens pas du terme francais.

Dans mon XF86Config j'ai mis xkblayout=ca et j'ai meme fait un export LANG=ca et LC_ALL=ca 

toujours le meme probleme je ne peux plus faire le fameux pipe c'est qui est un peu derengeant parce que je l'utilise beacoup ...

vous avez une idée?

----------

## Sleeper

 *xr31Daisy wrote:*   

>  *Sleeper wrote:*   T'as essaye genre Shift+AltGR..  
> 
> AltGr sur un clavier US : yapa.
> 
> Ils ont juste deux touches Alt, si je ne me trompe pas.

 

Ben sur celui aue j'ai au bureau y'a  :Smile: 

Mais c'est vrai que maintenant aue tu me le dis, avant j'en avais po...

----------

## sergio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> AltGr sur un clavier US : yapa. 
> 
> 

 

AltGr n'est qu'un "raccourci" pour éviter de presser en même temps les touches ALT et CTRL (la touche AltGr envoie les deux signaux simultanément)

Essayez sur un clavier français de presser ALTGR et de composer le code 065 au pavé numérique et de faire la même maneuvre en pressant ALT et CTRL simultanément logiquement le même caractère doit être obtenu...

Mais je crois pas que ça réponde à la question originelle de ce post

A+

----------

## TGL

Ah tiens, je savais pas. Et on peux faire AltGr+BackSpace pour tuer X ?

----------

## tecknojunky

 *_SkeLeToN_ wrote:*   

> Dans mon XF86Config j'ai mis xkblayout=ca et j'ai meme fait un export LANG=ca et LC_ALL=ca 

 

J'ai réglé le problème grâce à un site dont j'aurais dû garder une référence.  Cherche Google avec "ca_enhence".  Y'a d'autre gugusses à ajouter aussi, mais je me rappel vraiment plus.

Bonne chance.

----------

